# New Fishing Contest Sign-up Thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's the thread for the new sign-up thread.
I'm in.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

So far we have 

1. outdoorkid1
2.bow hunter11
3.nockhuntin88
4.littlebucker
5.need-a-bow
6.jaho
7.texashoghunter
8.arhoythunter
9.camoross
10.archerykid13
11.n7709k

And for teams so far we have bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1. And then we have n7709k and archerykid13. Also post whos team you want to be on so you can be on the same team with your buddie. If you don't know anyone else on here we will match you up with someone.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is the rules of the tournemant.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481564


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im in


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK. so far we have 

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman

For teams we have 
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4. 

Those who are not on a team Pm me or bow hunter11 and we will put you on a team with your buddies. For those who do not know anyone else on here we will just match you up with someone else.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey, Me and MAbowhunter are on a team.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

If theres an odd number of participants for this first round Ill sit out since I wont be able to fish most of this month


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hey, Me and MAbowhunter are on a team.


Ok.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

just put me on a guys team dont really care who as long as he can catch fish


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
For teams we have 
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4. 
Team 4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

Me and StraightShotSam are in


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
16.MTranberg
17.Straightshotsam
For teams we have 
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4. 
Team 4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11 
team5 Mtransberg and Straightshotsam


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

im in


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
16.MTranberg
17.Straightshotsam
18. willculberston
For teams we have 
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4. 
Team 4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11 
team5 Mtransberg and Straightshotsam


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

1. outdoorkid1
2. bow hunter11
3. nockhuntin88
4. littlebucker
5. need-a-bow
6. Jaho
7. texashoghunter
8. arhoythunter
9. camoross
10. outdoorsman3
11. archerykid13
12. N7709K
13. hawg slayer 4
14. wolfeman
15. Mabowhunter11
16.MTranberg
17.Straightshotsam
18. willculberston
19.22outdoorsman
For teams we have
Team1 bow hunter11 and outdoorkid1
team2 archerykid13 and N7709K
team3 texashoghunter and hawg slayer 4.
Team 4 outdoorsman3 and Mabowhunter11
team5 Mtransberg and Straightshotsam


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

sign up will close after may 14. Then we will decide the rest of the teams .


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sign ups will close this eveining then me and bow hunter11 will put the people that are not on a team, on a team and the tournement will start. If we have a odd number of people, does anyone want to be on a team by themselves?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

are we doing the most inches in that fish or wieght or both or is it just most fish all together


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> are we doing the most inches in that fish or wieght or both or is it just most fish all together


Here are the rules to the tournement.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481564. You can enter 10 of your best fish In each section of fish species such as 10 bass 10 catfish 10 walleye and so on. We will add up the points in total inches and whoever has the most total inches for that group of fish wins that spieceis tournement.


----------

